
Ask HN: Isn't the trust model in blockchain broken at the periphery? - suhaschatekar
I have been pondering about end-to-end trust in a blockchain based system.<p>A crypto-currency blockchain has end-to-end trust as the value (crypto-currency in this case) is generated and consumed within the chain. There is no outside element.<p>But a non-crypto-currency blockchain will rely on an external party pushing value&#x2F;information&#x2F;knowledge into the chain as a fact. Let&#x27;s take real estate as an example. You would generate some kind of hash from the details of a property and puts that hash into blockchain in order to track it. But what stops a party from putting hash for a non-existent property in the first place?<p>I may be missing something basic here but my head is going crazy as this is a very fundamental thing.
======
dozzie
Congratulations, you have found the reason behind the things called "oracles".

~~~
sharemywin
and if you need more trust add more oracles. what makes you trust an oracle?
reputation, competition, time...

~~~
suhaschatekar
Reputation and competition I understand. How does time help?

~~~
sharemywin
I guess by time I meant reputation transaction count.

